# Can I put High tension classical guitar strings on a Yamaha C40?



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there, I was wondering if it is possible to use high tension  strings on a Yamaha C40 Classical guitar. Could it be that this type of strings may damage the guitar (being a cheap one). If anyone tried using high tension strings on the same guitar please let me know which type of strings you tried and if you liked the sound. Your help is much appreciated. Thank you.:smile:


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I've used high tension or extra high on every classical guitar I've ever owned, from the cheapest up to my most expensive, and I've never had problems from it.

On D'addarrio's website they list the tension of each individual string. If you add them all up the normal tension Pro Arte strings put 83.6 lbs of tension on your guitar and the high tension Pro Arte do 86.9 lbs. That's less than a 4% difference. That's tiny.


----------



## tcon (Dec 23, 2009)

I am not so sure. I own a C40 and the neck is already a bit warped. It's the lowest end guitar of Yamaha. I know that on paper, it's fine, but I wouldn't. I'm pretty happy with low tension.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My only concern is that the C40 does not have a truss rod. I played 5 of them at a local store on boxing day, and found only 1 of the necks acceptable. YMMV.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

kat_ said:


> I've used high tension or extra high on every classical guitar I've ever owned, from the cheapest up to my most expensive, and I've never had problems from it.
> 
> On D'addarrio's website they list the tension of each individual string. If you add them all up the normal tension Pro Arte strings put 83.6 lbs of tension on your guitar and the high tension Pro Arte do 86.9 lbs. That's less than a 4% difference. That's tiny.


Thanks guys, but Kat did you try it on the C40 specifically?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

waljbt said:


> Thanks guys, but Kat did you try it on the C40 specifically?


My first guitar was the bottom end of what Yamaha made in the 80s. The model numbers may have changed over the years.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

kat_ said:


> My first guitar was the bottom end of what Yamaha made in the 80s. The model numbers may have changed over the years.


Ok.. I C:smile:


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

tcon said:


> I am not so sure. I own a C40 and the neck is already a bit warped. It's the lowest end guitar of Yamaha. I know that on paper, it's fine, but I wouldn't. I'm pretty happy with low tension.


So Tcon, what kind of strings do you usually use on the C40?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

tcon said:


> I am not so sure. I own a C40 and the neck is already a bit warped.


Is the fretboard dry? Especially in the winter that's a huge cause of bowed necks. Most household heating systems dry out the air so try adding a humidifier to the cause for a few weeks.


----------



## tcon (Dec 23, 2009)

No, it came a bit warped out of the box. I expect that for a hundred dollar guitar. I use humidifiers on all my guitars. And I use D'addario classical strings light guage.


----------

